# مشاكل الـ ro ؟ و كيفية التعرف عليها؟ و كيفية معالجتها؟



## صاصا السريع (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]مشاكل الـ [/FONT]**RO*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيفية التعرف عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيفية معالجتها[/FONT]*​ *1. **[FONT=&quot]ترسب الأملاح الغير عضوية مثل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( كربونات الكالسيوم, كبريتات البوتاسيوم ،كبريتات الباريوم ,فلوريد الكالسيوم)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيادة من 10ـ25% من ملوحة الناتج مع نفس النسبة زيادة فى فرق الضغط حول الأغشية مع نقصان فى الإنتاج بنسبة 1%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غسيل بمحلول مخفف من [/FONT]**HCL**[FONT=&quot] تركيز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](0.2- 0.5%)[/FONT]*​ *2. **[FONT=&quot]ترسب الأكاسيد وهيدروكسيد المعادن مثل ( اكسيدالحديد – هيدروكسيد الألومنيوم)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيادة سريعة فى الملوحة وفرق الضغط مع نقصان بنسبة من 20-40% فى الإنتاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غسيل بمحلول 2% [/FONT]**CITRIC ACID*​ *3. **[FONT=&quot]ترسب مواد عضوية ناتجة من تجمع الفطريات والبكتريا بالإضافة لمخلفاتها العضوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيادة سريعة فى فرق الضغط لا تأثير على الملوحة مع نقصان 50% فى الإنتاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غسيل بمحلول 2% [/FONT]**NAOH**&**PH12*​ *4. **[FONT=&quot]تعكر بالزيت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيادة بسيطة فى فرق الضغط مع نقصان الإنتاج بنسبة 50%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غسيل بمحلول0.1%[/FONT]** NAOH **&**[FONT=&quot] 0.1% [/FONT]**NA3PO4**[FONT=&quot] &1%[/FONT]**NA4 EDTA*​ *5. **[FONT=&quot]تجمع المواد العالقة على الاغشية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيادة سريعة فى فرق الضغط والملوحة مع زيادة كبيرة تصل إلى 50%فى الإنتاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غسيل بمحلول 0.1% [/FONT]**NAOH*​ *6. **[FONT=&quot]تأكسد سطح الغشاء نتيجة عامل مؤكسد قوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيادة كبيرة فى الملوحة وانخفاض فرق الضغط مع زيادة بسيطة فى الإنتاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]استبدال الغشاء[/FONT]*​ *7. **[FONT=&quot]تلف بعض الـ [/FONT]**O-RING**[FONT=&quot] الموجودة على الوصلة بين وحدتين من الأغشية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيادة كبيرة فى الملوحة وانخفاض فرق الضغط مع زيادة كبيرة فى الإنتاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]استبدال الــ [/FONT]**O- RING*​ 
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد ننتظر المزيدمن المشاركة في الموضوع ليزداد شمولأ.....


----------



## ج.ناردين (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك على الإفادة العلمية
دمت بخير


----------



## حيدرمدريد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل وشيق ومفيد


----------



## العربي احمد احمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد بحتا عن الغسيل الكيميائي للتناضح العكسي


----------



## وضاحة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## 5792 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## imiaama1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على اهتمامك 
ولكن أنا مافهمتش أيه اللى إنت عايز توضحه


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## mhj (14 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات الجيدة........ ونطالبكم باامزيد خدمة لجميع الاعظاء


----------

